# convecção em portugal, a nortada.



## stormy (21 Mar 2010 às 17:55)

em portugal há três tipos de convecção, a convecção frontal, convecção de origem em cutt-off e convecção por aquecimento de superficie.
estes três tipos distribuem-se de maneira não homogenea pelo pais, no litoral norte, a norte do cabo raso, predomina a convecção frontal ou com origem em baixas atlanticas, no interior, a distancias superiores a 20-40km da costa, predomina a convecção de origem termica e as cutt-off´s , já no litoral a sul do cabo raso, predomina a convecção com origem em cut-off´s e as com origem em depressões "tropicalizadas".
tambem a distribuição sazonal varia com os episodios convectivos a predominarem na estação quente no sentido NW-SE.

a nortada é um fenomeno tipico do nosso pais, sendo mais significativa no litoral ( portuguese trade winds), esta ocorre com maior frequencia e intensidade na estação quente, com o AA a W ou NW e baixa termica no centro sul da peninsula.
o padrão tipico de ventos varia com o evoluir do dia e com o gradiente termico litoral-interior, de noite ou nos periodos de fraca radiação, entre as 19h e as 9h, o litoral tem temperaturas que tendem a ser similares ao interior, sem gradiente horizontal o vento costuma ser de NE, nos restantes periodos, mais quentes, o vento tende a rodar para NW.
esta variação diurna da circulação nos niveis baixos ( já que em altura o gradiente é fraco por o ar não estar em contacto directo com a superficie quente/fria), gera algo que eu apelido de "frente de nortada".





a interacção que este comportamento do vento na area costeira desenvolve com a convecção que se desenrola em portugal nos meses quentes resume-se ao facto da frente comportar-se como uma pequena frente fria causando um forcing vertical que leva á ascensão do ar quente do interior.
neste aspecto a nortada é um mecanismo de disparo convectivo.
por outro lado, se a intrusão fresca afectar a trovoada directamente destroi-na pelo facto de o ar mais fresco nos niveis baixos criar uma inversão em superficie ( abaixo dos 850hpa) que corta o fluxo de ar quente ascendente que alimentava o sistema convectivo.
um possivel cenario ás 16h:


----------



## Chingula (22 Mar 2010 às 18:23)

stormy disse:


> em portugal há três tipos de convecção, a convecção frontal, convecção de origem em cutt-off e convecção por aquecimento de superficie.
> estes três tipos distribuem-se de maneira não homogenea pelo pais, no litoral norte, a norte do cabo raso, predomina a convecção frontal ou com origem em baixas atlanticas, no interior, a distancias superiores a 20-40km da costa, predomina a convecção de origem termica e as cutt-off´s , já no litoral a sul do cabo raso, predomina a convecção com origem em cut-off´s e as com origem em depressões "tropicalizadas".
> tambem a distribuição sazonal varia com os episodios convectivos a predominarem na estação quente no sentido NW-SE.
> 
> ...




Concordo quando se associa o regime de nortada no litoral oeste de Portugal Continental, com a depressão térmica típica dos meses de Verão, na Península Ibérica, já discordo quando se afirma "...a nortada é um mecanismo de disparo convectivo.", pois o que caracteriza a depressão térmica é o facto de se restringir aos níveis muito próximos da superfície, a descompressão é unicamente devida ao forte aquecimento diurno. Em altitude, nos níveis imediatos, uma inversão de temperatura indica a subsidência associada a anticiclone ou crista anticiclónica, o que contraria o desenvolvimento da convecção...quando no Verão ocorrem trovoadas elas estão associadas à chamada gota fria em altitude, ou seja uma depressão ou vale depressionário em que o gradiente térmico na vertical, é favoável à convecção.
Na frente de brisa as nuvens que eventualmente se formam estão associadas à camada turbulenta, como o segundo gráfico documenta, não ultrapassando em altura, a base da inversão de temperatura.


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2010 às 20:48)

boas, chingula
quando afirmo que a nortada é um mecanismo de disparo, refiro-me á frente de brisa.
a depressão termica, como dizes, restringe-se a niveis baixos, geralmente não ultrapassando os 2000m, e, só por si não leva á convecção ( tomemos o exemplo das depressões termicas saarianas), mas quando refiro que a frente de brisa tem uma componente de disparo, quero dizer que essa frente causa fenomenos convectivos ou estimula a subida da massa de ar de niveis baixos *podendo ou não* romper a inversão causada pela subsidencia nos niveis altos e medios.
no caso de uma forte dorsal, situação comum no verão ( J-S), a frente por si não gera trovoadas mas auxilia o desenvolvimento de cumulus humilis, tendo um efeito notorio.
em caso de uma fraca dorsal ou de cavado, a frente auxilia a convecção e pode facilitar a ascensão de ar quente até á free convective layer.
acontece que a massa de ar fresco de niveis baixos, ao penetrar mais no interior, acaba por destruir a convecção ou o desenvolvimento de nebulosidade associada as correntes termicas, dando-se a estabilização.


----------



## Chingula (23 Mar 2010 às 20:21)

Gostaria de acrescentar que para além dos centros de acção ou sistemas sinópticos a condicionar as condições meteorológicas, é fundamental o grau de estabilidade da massa de ar em presença...
*Massa de ar estável *- não permite convecção
*Massa de ar condicionalmente instável *- apenas em certas condições se tornará instável.
*Massa de ar instável *- Condições para a convecção cuja intensidade poderá ser maior ou menor conforme o gráu de instabilidade...(tem a ver com o teor de húmidade, gradiente térmico na vertical, CAPE - energia disponível para a convecção e CIN - parâmetro inibidor da convecção,...).
A orografia desempenha também um papel muito importante no reforço ou na inibição da convecção.


----------



## stormy (23 Mar 2010 às 21:03)

sim, chingula
deixo aqui uns sites informativos e imagens:
http://www.srh.weather.gov/srh/jetstream/ocean/seabreezes.htm
http://www.yorku.ca/pat/research/dsills/fig2.gif
http://apollo.lsc.vsc.edu/classes/met130/notes/chapter9/sb_front.html


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Ago 2016 às 15:39)

Desde novo que estudo visualmente o desenvolvimento de trovoadas de verão na região adjacente a Lisboa.
No início da tarde, quando existe convecção térmica e com a ajuda de uma bolha de ar frio em altitude, começam a aparecer cúmulus que gradualmente se transformam em cumulonimbus. O vento e as nuvens vêm de leste. Se não houver o aparecimento de nortada, a trovoada acaba por atingir Lisboa em plenitude.
Se, ao contrário, aparecer nortada, a trovoada dissipa-se perto de Lisboa.

Curiosamente, estas trovoadas costumam atingir sempre o litoral a sul da foz do Tejo a partir do interior.


----------

